# Phoenix Interface Software Problem



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Up untill yesterday my Phoenix software has run with no problem. 
Today everyone time I try to start the Phoenix software I get a "Unknown System Erroe" message. clicking OK allows the Phoenix software screen to appear but the message keeps coming back. Then the only way to close the program is with the Task Manager.
Anyone have this problem and know how to fix it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did you install or update software between yesterday and today? Anti-virus and/or firewall...??? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, 

I called Phoenix a few minutes ago. Turned out to be a registry problem. Apprently the program crashed and wiped out a registry entry. They walked me through how to add the entry back in.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, good to hear it was a simple fix. 

Wondering if a simple re-install would have fixed it also? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, re-install.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Nope on the re-install. Tried that a couple of times. Second time made sure all misc stuff was closed. 
What was missing was the default board type. If I could have got into tools I could have set it but it would not let me to do that. Had to go through the registry. 
Working like a charm now.


----------

